# Kris Dim Massive Stroke



## IRONBULL05 (Aug 27, 2007)

Kris has recently suffered a massive stroke at his personal training studio. He was immediately rushed to a hospital for emergency heart surgery to repair a split aortic valve.Reportedly,the surgeon thought that Kris might end up paralyzed due to the severity of the stroke,but he is currently speaking coherently,and is able to move all of his limbs. Prayers are with this great athlete!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow! that really sucks.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 27, 2007)

Kris is like what 35?  That's tooo damn young for this kinda issue.  What a shame ...


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2007)

Prince said:


> Wow! that really sucks.


Didn't you go to school with him?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 27, 2007)

I feel like this is old news...when did it happen?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 28, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I feel like this is old news...when did it happen?


yea i thought  Iread this before..


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Aug 28, 2007)

This was another health issue he had.

The last time was after a show.I forget what that was from,but now this stroke.

Guy is having a run of bad luck.


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Aug 28, 2007)

Just a little video on the man....

YouTube - KRIS DIM


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Didn't you go to school with him?



lol, no I think you're confusing him with Wong.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2007)

OOPs wrong guy.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 28, 2007)

35, and had a stroke? Does any evidence point at anything drug related?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 28, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> 35, and had a stroke? Does any evidence point at anything drug related?



I think he had a stroke and heart condition....sounds like mostly a genetic defect...might have surfaced so early on due to the heavy steroid use combined with heavy training.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 29, 2007)

wow


----------



## fistmehard (Aug 29, 2007)

crazy ishh


----------

